# Convention locations?



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Which convention is in a different city every year? I heard it was Hauntcon. Is this true, if not is there another convention that does so?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes, HauntCon is in a different location every year.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Barry. I'm still planning on coming to your convention this year. =)


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

Yay Canada Power! I'll be there too !


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I hope I run into you. Crypt Keeper.


----------

